# Is this overstocked? (not betta)



## Cupkayke (Jul 27, 2016)

3 fancy guppies
6 Neon tetras
1 Apple snail (will be moved if it outgrows space)
All filtered, heated and cycled in a 10 gallon tank.

Should I get a bigger tank or stick with this plan?
I've never had guppies or tetras before, so I don't know the space needed.


----------



## VillagerSparky (Dec 1, 2015)

I would be more worried about your Neons fin nipping the Guppies


----------



## Cupkayke (Jul 27, 2016)

Are they that harmful? I read it would be fine. Anyone got any other stocking ideas?


----------



## st0rmyskiez (Sep 11, 2016)

I had guppies and neons together in a 20 gallon stocked heavy with danios, white clouds, guppies and skirt tetras. I did not have any issues. However, My neons stayed towards the bottom of the tank near the plants the guppies were up at the top of the tank most of the time or mid area playing with each other. My neons were in a group of 6 and were on the shy side. My opinion is if you do regular water changes every other week at minimum 30% or 20% you should be fine and the fish you want you will be fine. However, Some sites recommend 20g tank for guppies. Notice the neons like temps on the lower side, 68 ish. Live Aquaria has a compatibility chart. They might here as well. 

http://m.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=830+1100+1051&pcatid=1051


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cupkayke (Jul 27, 2016)

Okay, how many guppies can I fit in a 10 gallon with an apple snail? No tetras added. I'm getting mixed answers here.


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

Cupkayke said:


> Okay, how many guppies can I fit in a 10 gallon with an apple snail? No tetras added. I'm getting mixed answers here.


Bigger is always better. If you have the means and space go for the bigger tank. It will give you more stocking options and the tank will be more stable when it comes to water quality.

I think you could do about five guppies in the 10 gallon as long as they are all male along with the snail comfortably. Add a female and you could run out of space really quick. Platys are also good companions for guppies in my experience as they prefer similar water conditions. Endlers livebearers are related to guppies and are becoming more and more common in fish stores. They are smaller than guppies and would be perfect in a ten gallon tank. 

Your original plan with the neons could work too. It's not perfect though as Neons prefer more acidic water than guppies. They can be nippy as can most other tetras but this will be contained within the group and as soon as the pecking order is established they will stop. Most likely they wont even notice the guppies. Neons can be tricky and do better than most tetras in slightly cooler water in the 75-77° range. Make sure the tank is well established and cycled before adding them. If you get neons make sure they are roughly the same size. Runts wont be competitive at feeding time. I keep a school of 12 neons with a dwarf cichlid in a 15 gallon tank.


----------



## Cupkayke (Jul 27, 2016)

MikeG14 said:


> Bigger is always better. If you have the means and space go for the bigger tank. It will give you more stocking options and the tank will be more stable when it comes to water quality.
> 
> I think you could do about five guppies in the 10 gallon as long as they are all male along with the snail comfortably. Add a female and you could run out of space really quick. Platys are also good companions for guppies in my experience as they prefer similar water conditions. Endlers livebearers are related to guppies and are becoming more and more common in fish stores. They are smaller than guppies and would be perfect in a ten gallon tank.
> 
> Your original plan with the neons could work too. It's not perfect though as Neons prefer more acidic water than guppies. They can be nippy as can most other tetras but this will be contained within the group and as soon as the pecking order is established they will stop. Most likely they wont even notice the guppies. Neons can be tricky and do better than most tetras in slightly cooler water in the 75-77° range. Make sure the tank is well established and cycled before adding them. If you get neons make sure they are roughly the same size. Runts wont be competitive at feeding time. I keep a school of 12 neons with a dwarf cichlid in a 15 gallon tank.


I kind of like the idea of platys, So lets say 4ish fancy guppies and 2 platys with an apple snail? I don't exactly have room for a 20 unless its a tall one, but I already have a 10 on hand.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Try this for stocking. Personally, I only stocked male Guppies and Endlers Livebearers. If you can find them, Dwarf Panda Guppies are my favorites along with the Endlers. I once had a 10 gallon planted with a variety of male Fancy Guppies and it was visually stunning.

AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor


----------



## Cupkayke (Jul 27, 2016)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Try this for stocking. Personally, I only stocked male Guppies and Endlers Livebearers. If you can find them, Dwarf Panda Guppies are my favorites along with the Endlers. I once had a 10 gallon planted with a variety of male Fancy Guppies and it was visually stunning.
> 
> AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor


What a helpful website, thanks! I want to avoid breeding and fighting (if both are at all possible at the same time) does anyone think it'll be peaceful if I get all male guppies and all female platies? Or maybe an all male stock? I know female guppies can have babies if they already did in the store, so I'd like to avoid getting those. Are platies the same?

I read guppies will try to breed with platies (unsuccessfully) and bother the females, perhaps an all male stock would be best? I've never had a fish besides bettas so my knowledge is quite dim on the subject.

Unfortunately I live in a rural area and we don't have anything but a Petsmart for my fish buying needs, so all I can really find is guppies and platies.


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

Cupkayke said:


> I kind of like the idea of platys, So lets say 4ish fancy guppies and 2 platys with an apple snail? I don't exactly have room for a 20 unless its a tall one, but I already have a 10 on hand.


Yep, that will work. You could go with 3 platys if you want. It's best to do a 2 female to one male ratio or all males. Remember, female platys usually come home from the fish store full of babies.



RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Try this for stocking. Personally, I only stocked male Guppies and Endlers Livebearers. If you can find them, Dwarf Panda Guppies are my favorites along with the Endlers. I once had a 10 gallon planted with a variety of male Fancy Guppies and it was visually stunning.
> 
> AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor


Panda guppies! I saw them recently in my LFS, they are so cool. Whichever way you decide to go, I think you are in for a colorful and active tank. 

What kind of of filtration are you considering?


----------



## Cupkayke (Jul 27, 2016)

MikeG14 said:


> What kind of of filtration are you considering?


I'm not sure yet, any recommendations? I've always used tetra whisper's and have had no problem with them but I read they aren't great at actually filtrating the water, I wouldn't know because i'm kind of obsessive when it comes to frequent water changes. I probably gonna try live plants too eventually, but I tend to kill any plant I touch, but I've never tried aquatic plants before. If I fail at up-keeping the plants i'll throw a few marimos in there.


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

I like Marineland Penguin 150 Bio-wheels and run them in all my tanks except for betta tanks. The 150 might be a bit of an overkill in a 10 but to be honest the smaller 100B's that I have tried have been defective. I like the bio-wheel because it allows you to regularly clean the filter cartridge without the risk of disrupting your cycle. 

I'd be interested to hear what other members of the forum recommend for a 10 gallon tank. I would avoid an internal filter and go with a hang on back. You are going to need all the swimming room you can get in a ten gallon.


----------



## Cupkayke (Jul 27, 2016)

I like the idea of cleaning the filter without ruining the cycle, I might look into them. I'm looking for something quiet because its gonna be in the living area and not in my bedroom where all the other tanks are.


----------



## Shortnsweet (Sep 16, 2015)

Years ago, back when I was in middle school I had guppies and platys together and they were peaceful in my 8 gallon biorb. I had 2 platys and I think 4 guppies. I was wary of fin nipping and I know tetras can be fin biters so I didn't get any. Mine all lived peacefully. I had an internal filter (the included one). I gave the platys away to a friend later because the biorb is pretty but not very lengthy and I felt bad for them. But the biorb was such a hassle to clean because the filter part is under all of the media in the bottom.


----------



## Cupkayke (Jul 27, 2016)

Shortnsweet said:


> Years ago, back when I was in middle school I had guppies and platys together and they were peaceful in my 8 gallon biorb. I had 2 platys and I think 4 guppies. I was wary of fin nipping and I know tetras can be fin biters so I didn't get any. Mine all lived peacefully. I had an internal filter (the included one). I gave the platys away to a friend later because the biorb is pretty but not very lengthy and I felt bad for them. But the biorb was such a hassle to clean because the filter part is under all of the media in the bottom.


Biorbs are pretty but I couldn't imagine swimming in circles for the rest of my life.
I'm just worried about male aggression, but I suppose we'll have to see. I really don't want babies on my hand either, I don't have extra tanks for them. I really just want to try out some new fish that aren't bettas because I plan on having a saltwater in the future, but of course I can't go directly from betta to saltwater so I'd like to build up my fish mommy skills. Plus guppies are really pretty and I love them.


----------

